

Ask HN: Hotel Booking Hacks? - jack7890

Curious to know if anyone here uses any clever techniques to get the best/cheapest hotels possible.  Is there anything better than just using Kayak?
======
KClough
Step 1: Find a hotel or bed and breakfast with a horrible website.

Step 2: Offer SEO work, fixing typos, implement webervations or custom online
reservation tool, general clean up in exchange for free nights.

I've found most proprietors of mom n pop hotels/bed breakfasts have no clue
how to find a good designer/developer to help them with their site.

------
rms
<http://airbnb.com> ?

------
rick888
priceline.com?

I got $120/night hotels for $40/night.

~~~
jack7890
Yeah, priceline is high risk/reward. Sometimes you get an amazing deal,
sometimes you get stuck in a place with bedbugs (I've been there). Although
you can probably largely protect against this by only specifying hotels with
3+ stars.

